# Sx350 Box Mods



## MarkK (30/7/14)

Guys just a quick question, If you bought an sx350 box mod, would you be upset if you could not get inside the box? 

If the sony VTC5 + Charging on usb where ever you get a chance could get you through a full day would you be happy?

Share your opinions please! It only makes for a better product


----------



## MarkK (30/7/14)

3.68volts on the battery, just plugged in,
kept me going for the day at 25 to 35watts 

I will post when charge is complete to check the charge time


----------



## ET (30/7/14)

yeah i would defo like to be able to get inside the mod

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## JakesSA (30/7/14)

The battery will need replacing at some point and at 50W it will be spending a lot of time on the charger .. my 2 cents 

You don't perhaps know what the charge rate is on the SX350 USB charger? I am sort of assuming it won't be more than the 500 mA as per USB spec...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## MarkK (30/7/14)

Sorry for the blur on the second image, but you just need to see the colour

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JakesSA (30/7/14)

Nice job!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## MarkK (30/7/14)

@JakesSA i believe they are 1000mah ? or 1amp vs standard 0.5amp
They charge very fast, i have noticed discussions about safety and risk of damaging USB ports, but USB across USB1/2/3 can support 1.5 to 2 amp draw ? I'm just repeating what I saw. If you check your cell phone USB its probably pulling 1.5 there should be no issue of damaging anything, mines still 100%

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JakesSA (30/7/14)

That's good to know, thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MarkK (30/7/14)

Thanks @JakesSA


----------



## BooRad (30/7/14)

Just an idea I thought looked classy, some modders put the screen in a round hole. Has a nice effect.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## MarkK (30/7/14)

Have you seen the circle window with a bevel ? basically a frame around the window  Looks amazeballs!


----------



## MurderDoll (30/7/14)

MarkK said:


> View attachment 8864
> View attachment 8865
> 
> 
> Sorry for the blur on the second image, but you just need to see the colour


That looks freaking awesome!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## MarkK (30/7/14)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MarkK (30/7/14)

she is touching 4.02


----------



## zaVaper (30/7/14)

@MarkK I would definitely want to get into the box, just to check on your workmanship  nah just for ease of battery change and if I drop it in the pool, or maybe if it vents out or something. Not that I've ever managed to get a battery to vent.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MarkK (30/7/14)

The board protects you from your battery, she wont vent  but yea she will need to be changed at some point i guess 

Sony vtc is on 4.08 and bouncing to 4.09volts took 1 hour 30 mins for almost full charge


----------



## zaVaper (30/7/14)

Where are you getting the VTC's from?


----------



## MarkK (30/7/14)

@zaVaper I edited my last post, My voltage was off been a long day  

I am getting the VTC's from MOB

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MarkK (30/7/14)

Its not the battery its the board @zaVaper charges like a beast


----------



## zaVaper (30/7/14)

Awesome, those VTC5's have great specs! need to manage my vape budget better!


----------



## BooRad (30/7/14)

MarkK said:


> View attachment 8869


I'm really starting to like this Yihi company, they seem to respond to feedback and that English is just great. But seriously though its refreshing to see a manufacturer actually care about their customers, even though they don't really even deal with the end user.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MarkK (30/7/14)

They listen to the customers and they make an awesome product  which makes it even easier for me to provide a device that provides on every level! Tomorrow my mission shall be battery trays for the people ! so you can get inside lol but i am going to have to seal the chip, you play inside there and break it, that's your business.


----------



## MarkK (30/7/14)

she is full, so 2 hours for full charge


----------



## BooRad (30/7/14)

I got this nice little button from Communica for my creation.




Bad photo sorry, camera would not focus in the low light

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MarkK (30/7/14)

OOOH thats a nice clicky you found  
Is the box see through?  

I likey! nice work!


----------



## BooRad (30/7/14)

Yeah I got a see through box because it houses an led display inside. My plan is to paint the box inside except for where the screen is. Easy solution without needing a cut out and protects the insides.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shako (31/7/14)

My First attempt to building my SX350 Box Mod.
This chip is a champ.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MarkK (31/7/14)

Chip really is a winner ;D 

I should have things available towards the weekend ;D


----------



## Necris (31/7/14)

@Shako,where did you find that box?
nice work so far,guys,wish i had communica locally,that website...eish


----------



## Shako (31/7/14)

@Necris got it at RS Natural aluminium box,80x55x25mm
Its just a little bigger than the Hana Modz.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Matt (31/7/14)

So who is going to make a bottom feeder? 














And sell it to me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (31/7/14)

Matt said:


> So who is going to make a bottom feeder?
> 
> 
> And sell it to me


 
it's what most of us are waiting for


----------



## Nightfearz (31/7/14)

Very nice project...


----------



## MarkK (31/7/14)

Guys for a bottom feed from me it will probably be round 2, I need cash back in to be able to invest in tools for those types of boxes  


Many one of a kind collectors items on their way though


----------



## MarkK (31/7/14)

I also need to work on the feeding 510 so yea definitely round 2


----------



## Shako (11/8/14)

Sx350 released their update for the sx350 board.

60W and screen rotation. Working quite Leka


----------



## Morne (11/8/14)

Awesome.... I have my SX350 coming, hopefully with the next week or so.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BansheeZA (29/8/14)

will do the update after the vape meet just too scared to make a mistake before the meet.


----------



## Shako (29/8/14)

@BansheeZA - Its so simple to update , plus the extra power is awesome


----------



## BansheeZA (29/8/14)

If I have time to do it I will already have the update on the pc

sent from my telegraph machine using Tapalalk stop

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BansheeZA (29/8/14)

just did it and it hits like a train at 60w

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Elan Davidson (8/9/14)

Anyone have a spare SX350 chip to sell me. I am being impatient and really want to build a mod box

Reactions: Like 1


----------

